# Usa made peptides



## purchaseprotein (Oct 11, 2011)

Would you be willing to pay more money for USA made peptides or if you are a current customer are you satisfied with our products?  Keep in mind some are US made but not all.


----------



## shearerr (Oct 11, 2011)

lol of course as long as powder comes also from US or EU and not from china


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 11, 2011)

The more from the USA the better bro... I'll pay higher prices to keep that shit in house.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 12, 2011)

What powder? Are you talking about the peptide itself?




shearerr said:


> lol of course as long as powder comes also from US or EU and not from china


----------



## moresize (Oct 14, 2011)

very simple...take a look at PM and see how many times people are sold fake or crap peptides.

imagine what they were injecting...everyone wants to be big but you need your health to enjoy looking big.


I would pay good money to get good products everytime I order.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 14, 2011)

would the peptide made in the USA marked as such?
I so ,Yes


----------



## purchaseprotein (Oct 15, 2011)

After more conversations with so called American manufactures all we're coming to find out is that the products are made in China and bottled in the USA. So I really so no additional benefit for it being bottled here.


----------



## moresize (Oct 18, 2011)

if it comes from China each batch should be tested as the paperwork that comes with the product is not alway accurate. (sometimes)


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Jun 15, 2013)

our peptides are 100 US made also our vials are US made


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you interested in having them tested by a 3rd party to keep your US manufacturer honest? I've just sent samples of both of our DES products to have them tested. FYI this question was asked nearly 2 years ago and we have switched to American Made Peptides for the most part other then the 1 DES product we offer. 








Boss of Bosses said:


> our peptides are 100 US made also our vials are US made


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Jun 15, 2013)

yes where can I send them


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, I would pay more for 100% made in usa made peptides.  Meaning start to finish, not just bottled or assembled in the usa.  I agree that testing each batch is crucial along with strict quality control.  Some random tests by an independent verifiable party like a university would not be a bad idea either to help keep research companies honest.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 23, 2013)

And that's what we do here at pp. we are a liaison between manufacturer and customer. We believe in keeping the manufacturers honest. DES reports to come this week!



Toshiro said:


> Yes, I would pay more for 100% made in usa made peptides.  Meaning start to finish, not just bottled or assembled in the usa.  I agree that testing each batch is crucial along with strict quality control.  Some random tests by an independent verifiable party like a university would not be a bad idea either to help keep research companies honest.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Just ordered some MT2 for my rats


----------



## SpinCaster (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to buy wholesale directly from a manufacturer in China about 8yrs ago,,, the peptides were great... the issue I have is I will never order international for anything again... not because of quality but because its not worth the risk receiving a package...  As long as your supplier is legit and consistent I'm fine with it as long as its shipped domestic.  Just randomly test the stuff


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 25, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> And that's what we do here at pp. we are a liaison between manufacturer and customer. We believe in keeping the manufacturers honest. DES reports to come this week!




Awesome!  And your pep's are manufactured in the USA right?  (not just a Chinese re-bottle)


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 25, 2013)

The company we deal with is headquarter in New England. That's as far as I'm going on this topic.





Toshiro said:


> Awesome!  And your pep's are manufactured in the USA right?  (not just a Chinese re-bottle)


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 25, 2013)

No problem man, not trying to ruffle any feathers.  Just curious since this topic of "made in usa" was brought up.  On a side note I have used your pep's in my research and they worked just fine.  Even had a problem with one order and the issue was take care of instantly.  Customer service was the best!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 26, 2013)

This thread goes back to 10/2011. I have no clue why he opened it back up.



Toshiro said:


> No problem man, not trying to ruffle any feathers.  Just curious since this topic of "made in usa" was brought up.  On a side note I have used your pep's in my research and they worked just fine.  Even had a problem with one order and the issue was take care of instantly.  Customer service was the best!


----------



## twotree (Jun 26, 2013)

Bump
Lol


----------

